# Good news Bad news Weight loss.



## postman (18 Nov 2008)

Like a few people on here i thought i would try to drop some weight.Well as fate would have it.I had a blood test a couple of months back.The Cholesterol was a little above 5.So i was advised to drop a few things from my eating habits.So i have.Now on sunday the wife was away so i took the girls out to Pizza Express.Thought i would put on my second best trousers.Ha ha don't fit now too big.So tried on my best don't fit.These trousers come from High and Mighty damn expensive when bought.Two years ago 42" waist.Now 36".So going to have to buy new trousers.And some shirts now 16" was 171/2".So i think it's time to eat a little more of what i am missing.Before i waste away.Weight now 15st.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (18 Nov 2008)

Way to go, postman!!! Lovely feeling, ain't it? Since last winter, I've gone from a 36" waist - well actually, a bit over: I had a "lovely" muffin top  - to needing a belt with a pair of 34" trousers. 32" here I come. Who knows, one day my waist might even match my inside leg !!


----------



## Blue (18 Nov 2008)

Well done. 

25 years ago I went from a 42" to a 32" waist and still remember how good I felt when I had to change all the clothes in my wardrobe.

I'm still a 32" waist, so, with luck, you are saying hello to the permanently new you


----------



## postman (18 Nov 2008)

Best thing i have noticed is the feeling of not carrying a bloated middle section around when cycling.


----------



## jay clock (18 Nov 2008)

Almost 5 years ago i went down by 15kg - managed to keep it off and now trying to lose another 10.

It took me about a year to clear out the oversize stuff - I was keeping just in case.....


----------



## Soltydog (18 Nov 2008)

Well done PM

I've lost over 2 stone this year & about 4" off my waistline. I've just sold a load of clothes on ebay & the rest are off to the charity shop. At least all the lycra still fits


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2008)

Well done fella..... we've all dropped those extra blocks of lard........


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Nov 2008)

Well done Postie.

How did you do it?


----------



## yoyo (18 Nov 2008)

Well done, Postie. Join the club. I have dropped two sizes in clothes and am scared to get rid of the larger ones in case it all goes on again. Great fun shopping for new clothes, though!


----------



## jimboalee (18 Nov 2008)

Watch out yall, one day you'll have to get trousers pleated. 

That is :- If you're a 32" waist, buy trousers 34" for the upper leg size, and have the tailor take in the waistband and pleat the front between the pockets and fly. 

Been there, done that.... WHAT A FEELING !!!


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Nov 2008)

I'm starting to get this way too,lost over a stone since the summer and am onto my last notch on my belts. Lots of good comments from people too.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2008)

Another one here. Had a health scare last spring. Lead me to have a serious look at what I was eating, cut the junk out of my diet and now two stone lighter.


----------



## mr Mag00 (19 Nov 2008)

well done you all, attempting such feats myself at the moment too


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (19 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Watch out yall, one day you'll have to get trousers pleated.
> 
> That is :- If you're a 32" waist, buy trousers 34" for the upper leg size, and have the tailor take in the waistband and pleat the front between the pockets and fly.
> 
> Been there, done that.... WHAT A FEELING !!!


I noticed that with the last pair of trousers I was looking at buying: they were snugger on my thighs than my gut. I was dead chuffed.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Nov 2008)

Lazy Commuter.

The ladies notice, especially the pert ass.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (19 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Lazy Commuter.
> 
> The ladies notice, especially the pert ass.


Oh Gawd, I've got a long way to go before any part of me could be described as pert. 

Still, my next door neighbour keeps commenting on my legs .. but then she's that kinda "girl" anyway.


----------



## Madcyclist (19 Nov 2008)

That's great news, I certainly sympathise over the expense of a new wardrobe. I've lost a total of 5 stone since the turn of the year, the first 3 stone largely due to seperation from the wife. Since returning to cycling in May the weight loss has continued but at a steadier rate partially due to weight training 3 times a week aswell.

I'm attending a funeral tomorrow so have purchased a new suit, jacket is a 38 chest down from 44 and trousers 34 down from 42. Colleagues at work have got to the point where the normal comments are now that I shouldn't loose any more weight although I'm still a stone over my old racing weight of 20 years ago. Personally i'd just like to shed the last little bit around the middle.


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.The question how did i lose it?First out went the booze.Then the fryups whilst out cycling.Less biccies,cheese,eggs,chocolate,crisps.Wife got me low fat things inbiscuits and yoghurts.Get out anytime for a quick ride.Just come back from sharp 11/2 hr ride.Eating more fruit than i normally do.But the biggest thing is i retired so no quick nips to the canteen for a butty.I still eat well but in moderation.Not going without.Still have the red wine now and again.Out of boredom i used to eat three bars of chocolate a day.Eat sensibly and get out on the bike.


----------



## jimboalee (20 Nov 2008)

Yeh, I got rid of ten stone of ugly fat. I got a divorce.


----------



## Jonathan M (20 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> Yeh, I got rid of ten stone of ugly fat. I got a divorce.




LOL


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2008)

That made me laugh also.Asked the wife what she wanted for xmas.A divorce.Iwas not planning to spend that much.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Nov 2008)

brilliant...!!

...I also need new trousers and shirts....


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2008)

I've lost just over four stone myself over the past two years or so. What amazed me recently was when I tried putting on a coat I hadn't worn for a while. It felt like drapping a pair of curtains over my shoulder. It's a wonderful feeling and I'm fit enough to cycle again without half killing myself in the process. I would recommend anyone who is thinking about losing weight to go ahead and do it. I never starved myself or never really cut out anything from my diet. It's just a question of moderation and looking back, 2 or 3 cans of coke everyday may have been a tad excessive!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Nov 2008)

tyred said:


> I've lost just over four stone myself over the past two years or so. What amazed me recently was when I tried putting on a coat I hadn't worn for a while. It felt like drapping a pair of curtains over my shoulder. It's a wonderful feeling and I'm fit enough to cycle again without half killing myself in the process. I would recommend anyone who is thinking about losing weight to go ahead and do it. *I never starved myself or never really cut out anything from my diet.* It's just a question of moderation and looking back, 2 or 3 cans of coke everyday may have been a tad excessive!


That's the best bit, isn't it? Just cut out some of the worst of the c**p but still eat plenty and it all just happens. It's like a miracle!!

Big congratulations to everyone on the weight loss listed here.


----------



## Losidan (9 Dec 2008)

I have been trying to loose weight this year. I knew I had lost a little bit but thought it was marginal at best. I have concentrated on riding on a lunch time and a few weights sessions a week...while loosely following the diet I was told to do by the dieitition.

Last week I comfortably put on a pair of brand new trousers I have had in the wardrobe for over two years which I couldnt even get near. Also now got access to a load of old works shirts which were a size too small...I am well chuffed and want more...

I've still got loads to loose but it is great for the motivation


----------

